# Bias adjustment in Montreal



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought new tubes and need my Hot Rod Deluxe rebiased. Does anyone know of a place in Montreal or Laval where I can get this done by appointment or leaving the amp with them overnight? I don't want to be without my amp for a week for a ten minute job.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Read these two links:

http://www.eden-electronics.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13378


http://membres.lycos.fr/amptek/


Daniel


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you to all who suggested techs both on this forum and privately. I have an appointment with this guy, who came highly recommended:

www.rickonslow.com

I'm keeping all other names for reference.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Watch this video, grab a multimeter, and DIY.

http://eurotubes.com/euro-Fender-HRDV.htm


----------



## FortinAmps (Oct 10, 2008)

pattste said:


> I bought new tubes and need my Hot Rod Deluxe rebiased. Does anyone know of a place in Montreal or Laval where I can get this done by appointment or leaving the amp with them overnight? I don't want to be without my amp for a week for a ten minute job.


You can contact Gerd Weigel. He works out of:

http://www.stevensonguitars.com/Contact.htm

Cheers,
Mike


----------

